# Found Coke Bottles



## pistolpete (Jun 9, 2011)

I have found several soda bottles at an old dump site. Here are a couple Coca-Cola bottles I found. Can anyone tell me a date on these, and if they are of any value?...Thanks...Pete


----------



## jays emporium (Jun 9, 2011)

The tall one is an ACL bottle with the white lettering worn off.  No value at all.
 The short embossed one from Atlanta is worth about 2 bucks and dates from about 1960.  Can someone else explain how to read the date codes on the side of embossed Coke bottles?
 Jay


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jun 10, 2011)

Most 'Hobbleskirt' Coca Cola bottles were made by Owens-Illinois and have the following symbol and codes on the side of the bottle where it curves in. Typically the date is double-digit and might look something like this for 1952 ...    

                                                              21 <(I)> 52    

                     The number on the left is typically the factory number where it was made. 

 SPBOB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jun 10, 2011)

Here is a chart showing most of the factory locations and their corresponding numbers.


----------



## Coca Cola (Jun 16, 2011)

The tall Coke glass bottle was made in the early 60's to early 70's and is of no value at all ; you might be able to get a buck or 2 for it but nothing much. The other bottle (the one made in Atlanta) is a reproduction bottle from the 1950's reproduced from the originals made from the early 20's to late 40's. You can tell because the reproduction bottle has a much more defined think green lip around the bottom, and the 2 curved lines below the City name. The original bottles has a less defined green lip on the bottom and sometimes a much smaller curved line on it, or none at all.                                            

 Value of repoduction glass- Aprox: $2 -$3
 Tall Coke bottle- Aprox: $1-$2


----------

